# Game #74: Phoenix Suns (47-26) @ Chicago Bulls (35-38) - 3/30



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Tuesday, 8PMEST/6PMMT/5PMPST
Where: United Center - Chicago, IL
TV: NBATV, local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 111-105 vs Minnesota Timberwolves *












*Phoenix Suns (47-26) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins * 














* Chicago Bulls (35-38)

Starters: 





































PG Derrick Rose | SG Kirk Hinrich | SF James Johnson | PF Taj Gibson | C Brad Miller
* 





*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*
​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare did it again. Nasty facial on James Johnson.

11 pts for him early.


Jrich drills a 3. And then off a miss, Nash with an alley oop layup to him.


29-17, Suns 2:34 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye with long 2 pt jumper and off a Bulls miss, Frye drains a 3 with 3 secs left. 


36-25, Suns at the end of 1.


Amare 13 pts and Jrich 11 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

2nd unit's playing like crap. 

44-40, Suns 7:56 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I miss Lopez. 

Suns need to wake the **** up. 


60-57, Bulls at the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

94-91 Bulla 5:38 left.

Like everytime we have a chance to take the lead, it's either a dumb shot or turnover. Everyone;s standing around.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with drive and 1 shot clock going down.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Rose got fouled made em both


Frye drains the 3!

106-103, Suns 41 secs left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Rose with quick layup to cut it to 1.

Nash drive and dish to Hill. Suns up 3 with 23 secs left.


Suns force Rose into a bad double clutch missed 3. Out of bounds Suns ball.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 111, Bulls 105*

Nash 22 pts (8-20), 10 assists

Amare 21 pts (6-15), 11 rebs

Jrich 27 pts (10-19), 5 rebs. 



Ugly, but oh well. 8 straight! Officially clinched playoff spot with the win.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just watched the game, can't stress enough how awesome Nash is. He breaks down defense, psychs out everyone thinking that he'll pass but instead he takes it to the rack himself, or vice versa, he can drain the 3 in your face, and he's the best FT shooter in the league. Watching him go to work that last minute was a thing of beauty.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

A win's a win. I'll take it ^_^


----------

